# Shrimp on the barby recipe???????



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hey all, I'm making bacon wrapped shrimp on the grill for the Blue&Gray herf on saturday. I've made it before but wondering if anyone had a cool recipe for it.Thanks in advance for any input...Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Hard to mess this one up! Only suggestion I would offer would be to try and find Apple wood smoked bacon to use as the wrap. Since you have done this before, i won't remind you to watch out for flare-ups from the dripping bacon fat (but might be a word to the un-experienced ones out there).

Maybe a mild dipping sauce of some type?

I like a modified tarter sauce made with mayo (try to find one where water isn't the first ingredient), a shake or two of Tobasco, a little lemon juice, Emeril's Essence to taste (usually a decent amount), maybe a dash of salt if desired. I don't have proportions, I mix it to my tastes each time. Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Hard to mess this one up! Only suggestion I would offer would be to try and find Apple wood smoked bacon to use as the wrap. Since you have done this before, i won't remind you to watch out for flare-ups from the dripping bacon fat (but might be a word to the un-experienced ones out there).
> 
> Maybe a mild dipping sauce of some type?
> 
> I like a modified tarter sauce made with mayo (try to find one where water isn't the first ingredient), a shake or two of Tobasco, a little lemon juice, Emeril's Essence to taste (usually a decent amount), maybe a dash of salt if desired. I don't have proportions, I mix it to my tastes each time. Good luck, and enjoy!


Thanks for that, the bbq sauce is homemade by snkbyt and quite spicy,so the dip might be a good idea...thanks again


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

No gherkins in the tartare? Cliff, I'm disappointed. 

Bacon and shrimp wraps sound like they'd go well with a nice thai sweet chilli sauce. Mmmm....

Thai Sweet Chilli Sauce (Just in case)
4 serrano chillies, minced
4 Thai (birds eye) chillies, finely chopped
1 cup Sugar
1/2 cup Water
1/2 cup Rice vinegar (White Vinegar)
2 tablespoons Finely Minced Garlic
1/2 teaspoon Sweet paprika
1 teaspoon Salt
1 tablespoon Thai fish sauce
1 tablespoon Fresh lime or lemon juice

And here are some instructions (again, just in case...)
In a small, heavy saucepan, combine the chillies, sugar, water, vinegar, garlic, paprika and salt. Bring to a rolling boil over medium heat. Stir to dissolve the sugar and salt and reduce the heat to low. Simmer until the liquid reduces slightly and thickens to a light syrup. Remove from the heat and stir in the fish sauce and lime or lemon juice. If you want a thicker sauce still you can stir in a 1/2 teaspoon of flour mixed in with some water towards the end of the simmer.
Cool to room temperature before serving. Transfer the cooled sauce to a tightly sealed jar and store at room temperature for 2 to 3 days.

Or a basic tomato + italian herb dip.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That sounds great Lumpy,but would it go with the spicy bbq sauce?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I'd eat it, and love it, do bbq & sweet chilli a bit, but then I'm a man that'll eat grilled cheese, a yoghurt and then a roast dinner.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

You may want to pre-cook the bacon half way before wrapping the shrimp as the shrimp take much less time to cook than bacon and you'll have less flare up's with bacon that has much of the fat already removed...

I also agree on the applewood bacon, don't buy the cheap stuff...


----------



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

I've got a simple, killer sauce for Salmon/Shrimp on the barbie.

1.5 Cup Red Port Wine
1/2 Cup Butter or Olive Oil
1/3 Cup of minced garlic (or fresh if you have the time)
1.5 tbs sea salt
Parsley flakes

Combine all ingredients in sauce pan, and heat to moisten garlic (if dried) and melt butter.

Pour over your shrimp, or fresh salmon filets (amazing), and marinade for a couple of hours. Grill on the BBQ as you usually would.

Enjoy...
Eddie


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> No gherkins in the tartare? Cliff, I'm disappointed.


Nope, no sweet relish either!! I hesitated to even call it a modified tarter because of that, but did so cause of the mayo base. I guess you could add some finely chopped pickle, but I would be afraid of the relish over-riding all other flavors. Your dip sound good (but on a much higher spicy and taste plain than mine!) Will have to give yours a try, James. Thanks for including it!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> You may want to pre-cook the bacon half way before wrapping the shrimp as the shrimp take much less time to cook than bacon and you'll have less flare up's with bacon that has much of the fat already removed...
> 
> I also agree on the applewood bacon, don't buy the cheap stuff...


The pre-cook is a good idea,never thought of that.Mt. Airy meat locker here in town has their own bacon thats darn good,I'll see if they do a applewood smoke.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Hard to mess this one up! Only suggestion I would offer would be to try and find Apple wood smoked bacon to use as the wrap. Since you have done this before, i won't remind you to watch out for flare-ups from the dripping bacon fat (but might be a word to the un-experienced ones out there).
> 
> Maybe a mild dipping sauce of some type?
> 
> I like a modified tarter sauce made with mayo (try to find one where water isn't the first ingredient), a shake or two of Tobasco, a little lemon juice, Emeril's Essence to taste (usually a decent amount), maybe a dash of salt if desired. I don't have proportions, I mix it to my tastes each time. Good luck, and enjoy!


Me thinks this is the one,it'll help cool off snkbyts firey BBQ.Don't get the idea i'm not willing to work at this herf,it's a labor of love really,but your sauce is quick and easy. I'll let you know how it goes over...Thanks again fellers


----------



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

Make sure you let us know how it goes!


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> You may want to pre-cook the bacon half way before wrapping the shrimp as the shrimp take much less time to cook than bacon and you'll have less flare up's with bacon that has much of the fat already removed...
> 
> I also agree on the applewood bacon, don't buy the cheap stuff...


precooking the bacon makes it crispier, too, especially on the barbie.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes, you will need to precook the bacon. The best way IMO, is to use what we call "Fresh Side" bacon, it's bacon that hasn't been cured yet. Then you can infuse what flavors you want into it. Plus you can usually get it sliced however thick you want it.

We do these when we can get fresh shrimp, which isn't very often up here. I like a blue cheese dip or even a ranch dip for something different with my bbq shrimp.


----------

